# show your 8- inch pygo



## RBPIRANHA 1 (Nov 17, 2004)

i never got to see a full grown pygo!


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

here's my 9" red belly.


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

here's my 7" tern and 8" piraya. they're a pretty good size i guess.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

RBPIRANHA 1 said:


> i never got to see a full grown pygo!
> [snapback]801645[/snapback]​










do a search for als (member name)
he has huge pygo's


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

or reddevil


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

How about these MONSTERS









Big enough for ya :laugh:


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

well I got 4 pygos i know that are over 8 inch.

9" tern

View attachment 41078


11" cariba










Line up of all 3x caribas, 1x 9" tern, and one last cariba (6")










last pic, and sorry for the giant pix


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Incredible fish Serygo


----------



## SpAzZy (Mar 30, 2004)

damn, those are some badass pygos serygo.


----------



## goingbig14 (Oct 13, 2003)

my sweet 8in piraya!! It would so much sweeter if I would of just cleaned the glass before hand. Oh well, next time.


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

Here Ya Go


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

8"


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

8"


----------



## Jimmyhf6 (Sep 13, 2003)

hes 8 in right now


----------



## MyNiggLos (Dec 10, 2004)

:rasp: wow i cant wait till mine get that big so i can send in pics , their only about 2inches


----------



## MyNiggLos (Dec 10, 2004)

what are the differences between pygos red bellys and caribas?


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

you all have nice pygo's


----------



## RBPIRANHA 1 (Nov 17, 2004)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

mine is just hittin 8in


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

and all you peeps got mad nice looking fish


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

My former champion: good old 8,5" Redbelly Ed...


















And my current reds, 8-9" in size (guesstimated)


----------

